# drill mounted degasers



## DaniJ323 (Oct 27, 2010)

I know you guys are sick to death of 'newbies' asking questions about degassing... but seriously, I have some concerns and am very frustrated.

I use a drill mounted tool for degassing. I've only done a few kits and really am not too experienced with any of this, but anyway... My first kit I know that I whipped the hell out of it and probably introduced some oxygen. The second Kit, I figured out that if I gave the drill short pulses and let the bubbles dissipate between each, I was probably saving the wine from being oxidized and would be more efficient at degassing but then I tasted it, still gassy ( My third kit, I noticed that if I raised the whip to the top of the carboy when I pulsed I got a shitload of foam, must mean it's a better method...right? But then I think if it's to the top of the must, I'm probably just whipping air into the wine making the bubbles. 

Would someone please (pretty please ;o) post a video of the correct procedure for using a drill mounted tool to degass and show us how to tell when it's been degassed to completion? Please Please... I've looked on YouTube and haven't been satisfied.

Thanks... ;o)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't worry about the questions - that's what this forum is for and this is how we all learn - asking questions 

I don't have a video off hand - but go to youtube - and search for it. I have seen several on there. One of them was the last method you talked about.

I don't use one - so i can't give you an honest answer on which way is better. There are several folks on here that do - wait and see what they say from experience.


----------



## MN-winer (Oct 28, 2010)

I've done a bunch of kits and my theory is to double the amount of time the directions suggest. I think I recall Wade saying not to whip up a froth, but go forward and reverse in quick bursts. Thats worked for me. I've never had oxidation problems yet. There is no magic bullet to degassing. If you want to bottle according to the directions timelines then you have to either degass like I say above more than the instructions say or you use a vacuum - mity vac type solution. Time also works if you have patience.

One thing I learned early on with my white wines is that when I filter them that also degasses them. I don't filter reds though. Keep degassing, check on the wine, degass again. Don't bottle unless you are certain its not gassy.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 28, 2010)

It also helps to degass your wine at temps around 75 degrees.


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 28, 2010)

MN-winer said:


> I've done a bunch of kits and my theory is to double the amount of time the directions suggest. I think I recall Wade saying not to whip up a froth, but go forward and reverse in quick bursts. Thats worked for me. I've never had oxidation problems yet. There is no magic bullet to degassing. If you want to bottle according to the directions timelines then you have to either degass like I say above more than the instructions say or you use a vacuum - mity vac type solution. Time also works if you have patience.
> 
> One thing I learned early on with my white wines is that when I filter them that also degasses them. I don't filter reds though. Keep degassing, check on the wine, degass again. Don't bottle unless you are certain its not gassy.



I pretty much spend the evening degassing when I do it. I run the drill 'till the battery is dead. 

You say not to 'whip up a froth' ... what should it look like? If it's not frothy how do I know it's working?

I guess I will eventually need to purchase a mechanical vacuum. He-he, I think I've found my next thread to post LOL...'What kind of vacuum is recommended for the monetarily challenged?'

I just bought a filter...a Vin-bright, maybe that will help.
thanks ;p)


----------



## Tom (Oct 28, 2010)

I suggest you get a degasser that has paddles and a metal shaft. The trick is to "stir" the must. You want a vortex but not all the way down as that will add bubbles and O2.
Keep the drill on LOW not high. Degassing should not take long if done properly.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2010)

This is where different folks have different strokes. I prefer high speed but really easy when first starting or youll cause a wine volcano. I like to hit it hard right until the wine just starts to get moving in one direction and then reverse it and keep doing this. I electric vacuum pump is by far the way to go though. If looking to get one of these remember they have many purposes with wine. You can rack up hill so youll never have to pick up another 6 gallon carboy off the floor. I can degas, rack, bottle and filter with it.
Heres a few unit manufacturers that are good ones. 
Gomco, Schuco, Invacare, and Contemporary 
Here is a decent unit but you will also have to buy the overflow canister and hoses which are cheap.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schuco-Vac-S130.../190460853371?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item2c5859fc7b

By the way Danij, its hard to read your posts with your picture along side it!!!!!!!


----------



## KSmith3011 (Oct 28, 2010)

Most people are more experienced than me but, here is my two cents. Most instructions tell you to use a spoon to degas. The drill is helping to save your shoulders from all that effort. I try to get the drill spinning at a fast enough pace to create a vortex but never at full speed. Slow and easy wins the race.
The degassing tool should be deep into the wine, not on the top. That is creating air bubbles, not stirring the wine.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wade, Wade, Wade, Now Now Now Now,

I have used both the drill and vacuum method and tonight I just happened to do a drill method with a WE green apple reisling. I had an eruption. Reversing the drill usually causes that especially at the top. Just keep towels wraped around the carboy just in case and decrease amount of agitation next time around. I did do a final vacuum to make sure degassing was done and found that I was not finished with the drill mounted stirrer.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 28, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> Wade, Wade, Wade, Now Now Now Now,
> 
> I have used both the drill and vacuum method and tonight I just happened to do a drill method with a WE green apple reisling. I had an eruption. Reversing the drill usually causes that especially at the top. Just keep towels wraped around the carboy just in case and decrease amount of agitation next time around. I did do a final vacuum to make sure degassing was done and found that I was not finished with the drill mounted stirrer.



I think Wade just got scolded. LOL!


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 28, 2010)

;o) You are too sweet Wade... I knew this forum was the place for me LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

DaniJ323 said:


> ;o) You are too sweet Wade... I knew this forum was the place for me LOL



Hey Tom let me know when you think I might need to do some intervention here. Its getting way to mushy and you know what a straight shooter I am.


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2010)

U a straight shooter??

HA HA.. Can I have some of what you are drinking...

The line forms...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2010)

If you can create the "Wine Volcano" then you know you are getting the wine degassed good. You need to slow down especially in the beginning and thats why I said you need to start slow using this method! I do concur that you can almsot always get some more gas out with a vacuum system afterwards.


----------

